# Update: Adopted! Young female golden in need



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Faulkner spca (Texarkana TX) posted on petfinder / zip 75551
includes spay / shots / microchip (I think) she is listed as Macy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

awww she's cute..
It's a shame her breeder didn't require her to be returned rather than relinquished to a pound. 

I hope someone bails her out soon.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

She is beautiful! Hope she finds a great forever home.

Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My goodness. That's sad. She look so pretty. I hope she goes to a happy home and is treated like family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This young girl is HW+ but is undergoing treatment. 

If you're interested in adopting her, you can contact the Faulkner SPCA at:
[email protected]

They also have a FB page


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update-Adopted*

Posted on Faulkner County SPCA FB Page-

October 26 at 1:45 PM · 


Macy and her new daddy heading back to Dallas in their new Charger. Have a safe trip to your new home.


----------

